# Old School Chopper Champion! ** KAYFUN V4 GIVEAWAY **



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

*Are you a chopper champion?*




* Want some free vape gear for being such a champion? We at Vape King will be giving away a brand new Kayfun V4 to the winner with the highest score on Chopper..*​



​

The competition starts as of now and will end in 1 week ( 15th January 2015 @ 12:00PM) Get your game on!!!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/arcade/chopper.5/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

Game on!


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/15)

What an annoying bloody game


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

Haha I agree  Flappy Birds but worse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

Wow @eviltoy the new current champion! Score of 640!


----------



## eviltoy (8/1/15)

Jirre this game is hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Jirre this game is hard



640? How the heck?


----------



## eviltoy (8/1/15)

Check again how much


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Check again how much



Please take a screen shot. I'm out and about can't check on my phone.


----------



## eviltoy (8/1/15)

ok enough of that for today


----------



## TheLongTwitch (8/1/15)

BOOM!!!


----------



## Gamma (8/1/15)

My word. This is hard.


----------



## Shako (8/1/15)

@Riddle waiting to see your name on the board

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (8/1/15)

Try vape while playing this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike43110 (8/1/15)

I am going to pretend I never saw this... 
I may do this until the 5th


----------



## Ollie (8/1/15)

This game is impossible... i cant get past 900! haha


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

@eviltoy with the most ridiculous high score of 2,661

Come-on guys you can do it


----------



## eviltoy (8/1/15)

I should get a prize just for getting that score

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (8/1/15)

I can't see myself getting any higher than I did already. That was a damn fluke and now I keep getting around 500-700 again


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> @eviltoy with the most ridiculous high score of 2,661
> 
> Come-on guys you can do it



That's impossible! I have lost my mind 14 times on 14 different occasions... anyone with over a score of 300 is a mental lunatic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

I have no idea how he did it. Must be hacks! Hehe I think my highest is 852 damn..


----------



## Ollie (8/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> I have no idea how he did it. Must be hacks! Hehe I think my highest is 852 damn..



What a noob!


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> What a noob!



Let's see you talk like that in CS:GO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (8/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> Let's see you talk like that in CS:GO



Bring it...

I might need a couple years practice though! hahaha


----------



## eviltoy (8/1/15)

oh snap someone beat me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

Damn @TangoCharlie coming out of nowhere with 3,800 competition is heating up!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/1/15)

Where do you play?


----------



## TangoCharlie (8/1/15)

All I see now is a black square, games gets easier once stars start appearing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/15)

@eviltoy has just blown @TangoCharlie out the water with a score of 6,465!


----------



## eviltoy (9/1/15)

And now I can sleep. Took me 171 tries to get that score FML

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> And now I can sleep. Took me 171 tries to get that score FML



Are you kidding me!! What a legend, well done man, well done!


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

Lol damn. I don't know how you guys do it. I'm far from the 1000 mark still.


----------



## TylerD (9/1/15)

Can you mail me the cheat codes @eviltoy !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy (9/1/15)

left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickya the cheat code is left click left click left clicl left click left click left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left click

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (9/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickya the cheat code is left click left click left clicl left click left click left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left click


Thanks, I will give it a go.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickya the cheat code is left click left click left clicl left click left click left click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left clickleft click left click left clicl left click left click



I tried that. It doesn't work. The blocks always just jump right in front of me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JapsGroen (9/1/15)

I wish I never saw this thread, how am i supposed to get any work done now ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TangoCharlie (9/1/15)

Hint: you need an steady right index finger and a very slow computer.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TangoCharlie (9/1/15)

JapsGroen said:


> I wish I never saw this thread, how am i supposed to get any work done now ???


Hope you sit in a corner, i was interrupted by my boss 3 times yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JapsGroen (9/1/15)

I have a nice camping spot here at the office


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/1/15)

I've got a nice corner spot and patience that you can only get from killing 7 million boars in azeroth, I will beat that score!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (9/1/15)

Sheesh. This is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## TylerD (9/1/15)

9294!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/1/15)

Made you look!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

So glad this isn't a drinking game


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

So after 253 frustrating tries I finally got 7770 ... Oh Crap. look at the time. I have work tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/1/15)

I think it's possible to cheat this flashgame using cheat engine, to change your score. Seen it on youtube


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I think it's possible to cheat this flashgame using cheat engine, to change your score. Seen it on youtube



I wish it was that easy. I can tell you and I'm sure everyone else who passed it can after 500 the rectangles start moving . After 1000 circle shapes are moving after 1500 they stop. Then there is just various different circle shapes thereafter.


----------



## Shako (12/1/15)

congrats @Riddle freaking insane

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

412 and very proud lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> 412 and very proud lol



Initially I couldn't pass 200. Then my cousin gave me advice. Make your screen larger. Keep the chopper centered. And concentrate on the screen. Don't look away at all.


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

fffffffffffffffffccccckkkkkkkkkk I cant go more than 6500 at the moment grrrrrrr been sitting since the early hours fml

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> fffffffffffffffffccccckkkkkkkkkk I cant go more than 6500 at the moment grrrrrrr been sitting since the early hours fml



I've been sitting from yesterday afternoon. Only managed to get that score at 1am. I feel as tired as hell right now though.


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Initially I couldn't pass 200. Then my cousin gave me advice. Make your screen larger. Keep the chopper centered. And concentrate on the screen. Don't look away at all.



lol ill give it a go. i have to say tho @Gizmo chose and awesome task. whoever wins is really worthy of the prize

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> lol ill give it a go. i have to say tho @Gizmo chose and awesome task. whoever wins is really worthy of the prize



The other games would have been much easier.


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Is there a consolation prize for the lowest score?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Well done @eviltoy


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Is there a consolation prize for the lowest score?


if so i reckon i would win it lol


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

Now I can sleep at my desk dont think Ill be getting higher than that today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

maybe i should try to get a mouse. using the latop mousepad isnt working out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Now I can sleep at my desk dont think Ill be getting higher than that today



I'm sitting up tonight again. Can't play now at work. Too many meetings today. 



Marzuq said:


> maybe i should try to get a mouse. using the latop mousepad isnt working out



Use a proper mouse rather. I also struggled with the laptop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Is there a consolation prize for the lowest score?



If there is it's mine no question! I'm not a gamer even if it's a realistic 3D helicopter flying game! The last game I played was !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

This game brings out the competitor in me and I thought only shooting did that. This might turn into something unhealthy


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> If there is it's mine no question! I'm not a gamer even if it's a realistic 3D helicopter flying game! The last game I played was !


Lol, neither am I. So, unless you can go below my 16, the consolation  will be mine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> This game brings out the competitor in me and I thought only shooting did that. This might turn into something unhealthy



self proclaimed chopper champion i see. thats a little ambitious @eviltoy


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> self proclaimed chopper champion i see. thats a little ambitious @eviltoy



huh uh not self proclaimed. That game auto adds it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> huh uh not self proclaimed. That game auto adds it


I am rooting for you!


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> huh uh not self proclaimed. That game auto adds it



im in your corner bud. on condition i get to have a go on the prize


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> im in your corner bud. on condition i get to have a go on the prize



You need to read that again and think about who you saying it to  dirty mind and all


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Is this am anti JHB campaign? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> You need to read that again and think about who you saying it to  dirty mind and all



i feel my protein shake making its way back up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Is this am anti JHB campaign? Lol


Go @Riddle ! JHB division!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

do i see a little friendly JHB CPT competition in the making...

@eviltoy time to kick in those turbos bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> do i see a little friendly JHB CPT competition in the making...
> 
> @eviltoy time to kick in those turbos bro



Hahaha but not today I need sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

@Riddle , gooi rooi homeboy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Hahaha but not today I need sleep



no time for sleep bud. your are now representing Vape Town


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

TylerD said:


> @Riddle , gooi rooi homeboy!



While @eviltoy is sleeping ill be up tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Hahaha but not today I need sleep


Take a good rest, bro....you are in no danger from those Northern fiends atm.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Take a good rest, bro....you are in no danger from those Northern fiends atm.



Not true. I have been playing so much I am starting to see colour in the black and white game. As a matter of fact look carefully you will see me in pilots seat.


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Not true. I have been playing so much I am starting to see colour in the black and white game. As a matter of fact look carefully you will see me in pilots seat.


Ooh, oh no......that cannot be tolerated. But not for long....just wait for our champion to be rested.


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

8890 @eviltoy . @Riddle, maak 'n plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

@TylerD that's the first thing I am going to do when I get home. Going to start early not to be too tired. I'm sure I can do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

Boom JHB!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

Lol as I am trying to up the score I get the mail I got overtaken lol


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

Even if it's not me .... just watch.... JHB

Must vape while you playing. That's my secret


----------



## eviltoy (12/1/15)

This game is officially bad for my health lol but I have to represent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

Nooo my score! I'm taking a break my eyeballs are bleeding.


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

Heavy days someone hit 25000 how the hell even lol. Now I gotta pull a all nighter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

@dasta How the Heck did you get that score


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Heavy days someone hit 25000 how the hell even lol. Now I gotta pull a all nighter



Hoo I don't think I can pull an all nighter for that score. Kids first day at school tomorrow.


----------



## dasta (13/1/15)

Riddle said:


> @dasta How the Heck did you get that score


all day trying... my question is how did @eviltoy get past that flashing bit at 14000, that  is insane...


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

It all looks the same to me when im in the zone. It might be an epileptic episode I went through lol


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

Haha No way. I think Im not going to win this competition. I gave it my all. Ill give it one or two more tries but I don't think its humanly possible to get your guys scores.


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

For what its worth my last try put me to sleep lol boss woke me up at my desk luckily I am a required resource lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

Although what I don't get @dasta when do the things start flashing? after 1500 it pretty much stays the same with different types of wheels and the screen narrows and widens the whole time??


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

I think it could have been his eyes tricking him. I also experience it now and then


----------



## dasta (13/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Although what I don't get @dasta when do the things start flashing? after 1500 it pretty much stays the same with different types of wheels and the screen narrows and widens the whole time??


actually it stays the same right through after 2500 (the wheels stop spinning then) and at about 14000 i guess it runs out of track and starts a new one or something. there are no changes after that.


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

Damn ok good luck guys. @eviltoy and @dasta


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

For this effort there should be a reo in the mix


----------



## dasta (13/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> For this effort there should be a reo in the mix


haha, well here's a trick you can use if you start getting tired: if you right click, it pauses the game, and takes about a second to unpause when you un-right click. only thing that kept me sane sometimes


----------



## eviltoy (13/1/15)

Good to know looks like its gonna be a looooong ass night


----------



## dasta (13/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Good to know looks like its gonna be a looooong ass night


i should probably warn you, i only stopped cos i had to leave work. i probably could have doubled that. just saying


----------



## dasta (13/1/15)

kinda hoping to get this as my first ecig... so i'm going to punch hard until someone gets knocked out.


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

Well done 

This just goes to prove...promise a vaper some vape gear and there is almost nothing they won't do to get it 

I'm not torturing myself with this devil ever again - the chopper can go "black hawk down" itself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

dasta said:


> kinda hoping to get this as my first ecig... so i'm going to punch hard until someone gets knocked out.


Great going fiend from Gauteng!


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

Tango charlie back in the game. I might tap out of this one if this goes on lol


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

These high scores coming up are really ridiculous. How are you guys doing it. And how long does it take you to get there.


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

It gets to a point where you can park at a specific level for a few hundred meters then a jump happens and then you park again at that level if it makes sense.


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

wait why am I sharing info with the competition


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

Flash games aren't that complex. Well that is as far as I know. From what I've seen personally up until 13000 it's pretty much the same. Only positioning and stage width differs randomly.


----------



## dasta (14/1/15)

beat that dammit. let's see you top it. i'm going home now, i'll get you in a few minutes


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

LOL doubt I can do it. To get my last score was a fluke


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

Ok I'm not at a pc now what is this new highscore


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

65 mirrion


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> 65 mirrion



No way!


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

That dude be playing all day lol too much for me I think I am going to tap out. Takes way too long and too much concentration

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/15)

Those scores


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

What time does competition close? I need to see if I stand a chance lol


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/15)

Thursday @ 12 EvilToy.. Shame bud competition has been tough suddenly for you :/


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

am or pm


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/15)

12 mid-day


----------



## eviltoy (14/1/15)

aaaawwww yiss I can still make it I think. Just need to get a good nights rest. Daddy needs batteries lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

I see @dasta is in the lead still. Come on guys who is doing the final push before competition closes?


----------



## eviltoy (15/1/15)

I cant hit it


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> I cant hit it



Well this was one hectic competition. You got some ridiculous high scores.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dasta (15/1/15)

4 hour session... bloody hell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

Who won?


----------



## eviltoy (15/1/15)

dasta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

Well done @dasta


----------



## Plbartie (15/1/15)

Check again, I uploaded my score just before 12.


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

Someone else took the score now after 12pm though


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/1/15)

Well deserved man, got my score this morning and waited until last minute to submit. I guess you had the same idea. Insane score!


----------



## dasta (15/1/15)

@Plbartie, 12:04 but I'm sure it's passable


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

Well done guys. I challenge everyone to record themselves getting those scores. Just for fun.  I don't believe any of those scores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## dasta (15/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Well done guys. I challenge everyone to record themselves getting those scores. Just for fun.  I don't believe any of those scores.


gladly, i'll upload it to youtube tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

dasta said:


> gladly, i'll upload it to youtube tonight



Let's start a new thread for this. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dasta (15/1/15)

I think we should have a real game tournament, like an online game like CS GO or something else that's free to play, but not pay to win... maybe league of legends, with all lvl 1 summoners?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/15)

Congratulations on winning The chopper Competition Plbartie. Can you please PM your details so we can ship your Kayfun V4 to you!


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/1/15)

CS Go or dota2 and I'm in.


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/1/15)

That was good fun, thanks for the comp @Gizmo ! Well played all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

Well done all. Never thought a stupid flash game would become so fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (15/1/15)

Im butthurt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/1/15)

dasta said:


> I think we should have a real game tournament, like an online game like CS GO or something else that's free to play, but not pay to win... maybe league of legends, with all lvl 1 summoners?





Gambit said:


> CS Go or dota2 and I'm in.



Hmmm more CS GO players  Add me and Gizmo on steam guys  Stroodlepuff is the name  

My pic is a rainbow cat unicorn butterfly thing


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

dasta said:


> I think we should have a real game tournament, like an online game like CS GO or something else that's free to play, but not pay to win... maybe league of legends, with all lvl 1 summoners?



Can you repeat that in English?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dasta (15/1/15)

therapist is my name, pic of a dude in a tux holding a martini glass, with white writing.



Riddle said:


> Can you repeat that in English?


I believe that u r t3h n00b, w3 r t3h 1337

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (15/1/15)

dasta said:


> therapist is my name, pic of a dude in a tux holding a martini glass, with white writing.
> 
> 
> I believe that u r t3h n00b, w3 r t3h 1337



Only gamers found that funny.


----------



## free3dom (15/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Only gamers found that funny.



And hackers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Congrats on the win @Plbartie. And thanks to the other competitors. It was great fun. You gave it your all @eviltoy - we Capies are proud of you.
Do not forget my consolation prize for rockbottom, @Gizmo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

